# Clear Coat Peeling on Rims - 2013 Cruze



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

It is common for many wheels to exhibit clear coat failure. This is not exclusive to this specific wheel. Or to the Cruze. Or to Chevy.

The inner spokes most likely have the least amount of clear paint. So any type of contamination that may penetrate the surface over a period of time (brake dust, acidic fluids, water spots) can degrade the layer creating a microscopic "hole" for water to eventually work its way under and spread corrosion like cancer.

Its even worse for wheels that have a machined face or fully polished surface. As clear paint has a much more difficult time adhering to these surfaces versus one that has a flat base coat. My Eco wheels eventually started to have clear coat failure. The wifes minivan wheels which are only 2 years old (and have a machined face) has some clear coat issues. Every wheel that I've owned like this has had issues. Its unfortunate but a reality.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

If you bought the car used with a lot of miles like that and only one wheel is doing it, perhaps a rim got bent in the past and replaced separately from the other three. In that case you might not how the wheel was treated. In addition to the helpful information on why and which clear coated wheels can have this problem, if the previous owner used harsh wheel cleaning products that can also degrade the clear coat over time. It doesn't show your location but if the car has seen winters where the wheels have seen a lot of salt or chloride chemicals used to melt snow and ice on the roads that can also damage the finish a lot faster as most people don't wash their car as much in winter and the contaminants and chemicals sit on the wheel's surface for long periods of time.


----------



## TBCRUZER (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. This car was purchased with 16K miles on it and spent it's life in Florida. It just must be a crappy prep job on that one wheel.


----------

